# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم اسلاميات الموبايل & البـرامـج & الثـيـمــات برنامج مجموعة برامج n9 اسلامية

## mohamed73

**   *برنامج الاذكار اليومية Azkary*   البرنامج يتيح لك سماع الاذكار الصباحية والمسائية على جوالك يوميا   *تطبيق حصن المسلم*   برنامج رائع للغاية يحيتوى على الاذكار والسنن النبوية Hisn Almuslem   *القران الكريم QuranAudio*  برنامج غنى عن التعريف حمل لتستمع الى القران على الجوال   *مواقيت الصلاة برنامج مواقيت الصلاة n9*  برنامج prayer times يحتوى على مواقيت الصلاة فى كل دول العالم   *برنامج الاذان*   Azan لسماع الاذان وقت كل صلاة   *برنامج تعليم الصلاة*  AlSalat  التطبيق يتيح لك تعليم الاطفال والصغار الصلاة  *برنامج اسماء الله الحسنى*  Allahs Names تطبيق يعرض اسماء الله الحسنى على الجوال   *صحيح مسلم*  برنامج يحتوى على الاحاديث الشريف ويعمل على تفسير الاحاديث Sahih Muslim(FULL)  *برنامج المنظم الاسلامية ISLAMIC  * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   **   **

----------


## hassan inf

merci bcp cher frere

----------


## esmial

لاي نوع من الاجهزة

----------

